# Ringer ball pythons



## bugsandinsects (Jun 17, 2009)

anyone no any good combos to go well with the ringer ball python 

and also how come they are very cheap and they are cheaper than most 
normals 

thanks to any help


----------



## Madballz (Jan 4, 2010)

ringers u mean het pieds i have never seen a 100% het pied cheaper than a normal and they not really good for combos as they look normal


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Ringers are not het Pieds.

They are cheap as they are not genetic, so they will act like a Normal when bred with other morphs.


----------



## bugsandinsects (Jun 17, 2009)

*ringers*

thanks for the help


----------



## Pitoon (Nov 16, 2009)

ringers are paradoxes, however not looked as so compared to other paradoxes....such as an albino paradox.

there some some lines of ringers that have been proven to be genetic......however i'm believing it to be more of a polygenetic mutation.

Pitoon


----------

